# Glyphosphate herbicide and gluten sensitivity



## HumanistRuth (Sep 19, 2013)

Meet the Controversial MIT Scientist Who Claims She Discovered a Cause of Gluten Intolerance

Stephanie Seneff, senior research scientist at MIT, proposes that spraying the herbicide glyphosphate on wheat three to four days before harvest causes nonceliac gluten sensitivity and other ills.


----------

